# Question About Sharp, Stabbing Pains In Ovaries



## MRS_HJO

Hello,

I was hoping you all could help me out if you know anything about this or have an opinion on it!

I'm 4 or 5DPO (depending on when exactly I O'd) and I have been getting sharp, stabbing pains way down low where my ovaries are, and kinda in my pelvis area. Last time I was pregnant, I had a little of this too, but mostly just AF like cramps before my BFP. 

I was wondering if any of you have experienced this... And the cycle you experienced it, did you get a BFP or BFN? I just find it weird that it's going on, because I can't imagine it's "normal"?

Thanks so much! I appreciate you all! :flower:

Heather


----------



## WoodyA

I'm gonna stalk this thread as earlier today I experienced this kinda pain but I'm only 2/3 dpo (I think)

I don't think I noticed this when I got my BFP, but probably wasn't looking for it!!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hey Woody, yeah, I would say it started around 2-3 DPO, but I also got just a little of it during ovulation this cycle, so I'm pretty confused! :wacko:


----------



## mercedes2010

I just came on here to start a thread on this very thing! How weird is that? 

I've been having the same shooting pains (they are not unbearably painful, just sharp like a pinch) on BOTH sides where my ovaries are. I hope it isn't cysts as I've had those before, but I don't really remember any twinges or pains with those. :shrug:

I'll definitely be watching this thread very closely!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Agreed. It's not painful, but it def. gets your attention and kind of makes you stop what you're doing. Sometimes I will get it when I stand up too fast, but then tonight I was just sitting on the couch getting them. I would worry about cysts too, but I just saw my ovaries last month on an ultrasound and my doctor told me they look great... Still confused!


----------



## Faith2781

Huh! Strange! I had this yesterday!! Will definitely be keeping an eye on any updates on this post LOL.


----------



## pink80

Hi ladies the following is a quote from my journal the month I got my BFP 




pink80 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm currently 9dpo and I've been trying really hard not to symptom spot - which as I'm sure you can imagine, I've failed miserably at
> 
> I've had;
> 
> Ovulation pain (well that's what it feels like!) since last week
> Cramps on and off, including sharpish pains that radiate to my bottom
> Sore nipples (which to be fair I normally have after OV) but my boobs have also felt fuller and veins seem more noticeable
> I've been really thirsty and I've had a headache that I can't shift!
> Then the last 2 days I've felt waves of nausea (really brief though), also some heartburn
> Yesterday I had a really runny nose - random!
> And the craziest one of all............even though I keep telling myself that I'm not pregnant and that it would only just implant anyway and I wouldn't have 'symptoms' - I just can't shake the 'feeling' that I'm pregnant!!!
> 
> Argh!!!! Why does this have to be so hard

So I had those pains and they lasted until a couple of weeks after my BFP xx


----------



## mercedes2010

MRS_HJO said:


> Agreed. It's not painful, but it def. gets your attention and kind of makes you stop what you're doing. Sometimes I will get it when I stand up too fast, but then tonight I was just sitting on the couch getting them. I would worry about cysts too, but I just saw my ovaries last month on an ultrasound and my doctor told me they look great... Still confused!

Yes, I had a checkup a couple weeks ago before we started TTC and everything looked and felt good to the obgyn, no cysts in sight, so I'm hoping those twinges are a symptom. Funny though that it's on both sides...generally, pregnant or not, I get those pains only on one side....

Thank you @pink for sharing your journal with us! I'm glad I'm not alone, crazy, or imagining things!!


----------



## MRS_HJO

Thanks pink! You're awesome!


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I got them from quite early on when I got my BFP :flower:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Thanks Crystal. I really hope it's good sign like it was before. But, I've just had this overwhelming feeling like this is not my month. Last time I was pregnant, I just knew right away. We know our bodies. This time, I just don't feel that way. Maybe my mind is playing tricks on me and trying to talk me out of believing we succeeded in a way to protect myself so I'm not devastated when I see a BFN... But I will still be devastated if we are not pregnant, so it's just so silly! All these emotions. I hate the 2WW.


----------



## Girlnextdoor

I think every single pregnancy feels different. With my first mc, I had no idea I was pg, with my second I had obvious symptoms from early on, with this past chemical I had symptoms but not until when af was due :shrug: With my middle one, I *knew* I was pg way early, but I have also had that feeling when I wasn't actually pg before.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Hate to be the sharer of bad news but I have been caught out twice with this since January. Both times I was convinced I was pregnant because of these pains your describing but the :witch: arrived bang on time. I remember the first time it happened (January) I was stupidly worrying about ectopic because it was so pronounced - turns out it's just normal. I don't get it every cycle though.

I wish you all luck :hugs: and sticky :dust:


----------



## MRS_HJO

Well, thanks for your honesty. I do remember having this the last time I was pregnant, but other than pregnancy or cysts or an ectopic, I can't find any information as to what it could be during a regular cycle. I never had this before my last pregnancy. Anyway, I'm not convinced this is my cycle, but it was just an odd bodily thing going on.


----------



## Feisty Fidget

If anyone does find out what it is, I would love to know!


----------



## Ash0619

Hey ladies, I realize this is an old thread. But I see that most of you are pregnant now!! 

Did you get your BFPs the cycle you were feeling those sharp pains? I'm only about 3 dpo, but all night tonight, I've been getting these stabs of pain in my left ovary that are pretty strong. Definitely gets my attention, and they come and go. It feels nothing like af cramps. 
All I can find is ectopic or tubal pregnancy, and I definitely know if I'm pg the baby would be far too small to rupture/hurt my tubes yet. 

Thanks for any advice!! :)


----------



## MRS_HJO

Hello! To answer your question, no, I was not pregnant that cycle, but I fell pregnant the next cycle after and continued to get those sharp, stabbing pains in my ovary area. In fact, it was quite common for me every cycle. Looking back, I think it was round ligament stretching, because I still get those kind of pains now... The biggest clue I was pregnant (both times) was period-like cramping after O until my BFP. Hope you get good news soon.


----------



## Ash0619

Thank you for the response!! I'm pretty sure it's not normal for me, but this is my first cycle ttc so I'm trying to figure out what is and is not normal for me. Which is very hard to do now that I'm noticing EVERYTHING. :dohh:

The pains have finally subsided, but I'm getting a lot of little twinges and pulls. Very odd. 

Congrats on your LO!! And I love your verse- one of my favorites!


----------

